# Server 2012 R2 Essentials vs. Standard/Datacenter



## cslayer211

Disregarding cost, what are the advantages and disadvantages of the three versions of Server 2012 R2 and what would the recommended usage environment be for each of the OS's. I understand they share very similar features now with the release of R2 regarding the Hyper-V and Essentials Role in Essentials and Standard/Data center respectively, but which one would be the most optimal to run in a home environment.


----------



## Samuez

essentials have the client application similar to WHS and 2011. There's central backup that way. Not listed in Wikipedia.

Otherwise,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Server_2012

for the version. Apparently, the difference between database vs standard is the limit of VM and licensing.


----------



## cdoublejj

Whats the difference between server 2008 and server 2012?


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Whats the difference between server 2008 and server 2012?


Rework of the kernel and redesign of the UI. Added features like storage spaces etc.... Go on the MS website and look.

And for the original question, the difference is in what roles & features you can apply. There are probably a ton of comparison charts online.


----------



## tycoonbob

Server 2012 Standard vs Datacenter is purely licensing based, as they are 100% the same, technically.

The licensing difference between Standard and Datacenter editions, is that Datacenter comes with virtualization rights that allows you to run an unlimited amount of VMs without having to purchase individual licenses for each guest Windows operating system. The virtualization rights included in standard edition allows you to run two VMs using the host license, additional VMs must then be licensed as usual.

Server 2012 Essentials is the new version of Small Business Server AND Windows Home Server. The two combined and created Server 2012 Essentials.


----------



## cslayer211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Server 2012 Standard vs Datacenter is purely licensing based, as they are 100% the same, technically.
> 
> The licensing difference between Standard and Datacenter editions, is that Datacenter comes with virtualization rights that allows you to run an unlimited amount of VMs without having to purchase individual licenses for each guest Windows operating system. The virtualization rights included in standard edition allows you to run two VMs using the host license, additional VMs must then be licensed as usual.
> 
> Server 2012 Essentials is the new version of Small Business Server AND Windows Home Server. The two combined and created Server 2012 Essentials.


I would like to run at least two VM's as I have 32GB of RAM in my server... the only thing I'm concerned about is the RDS CALs licensing requirement in Standard/Datacenter R2, especially for using the Anywhere Access feature (Essentials Role enabled). This is apparently non-restrictive in the Essentials R2 version (in other words, you don't need any further licensing for Remote Access).

If you were to run a home server, which one would you most likely use: Essentials R2 or Standard/Datacenter R2?


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cslayer211*
> 
> I would like to run at least two VM's as I have 32GB of RAM in my server... the only thing I'm concerned about is the RDS CALs licensing requirement in Standard/Datacenter R2, especially for using the Anywhere Access feature (Essentials Role enabled). This is apparently non-restrictive in the Essentials R2 version (in other words, you don't need any further licensing for Remote Access).
> 
> If you were to run a home server, which one would you most likely use: Essentials R2 or Standard/Datacenter R2?


I am personally running Server 2012 Datacenter, but I also got the license free from work







. Server 2012 Essentials does not have hyper-v support. If you decide to go with Essentials you will need to download some other type of Virtual machine host.

I would say Server 2012 Datacenter is worth it. Hyper-v has a great toolset for hosting multiple VMs and I haven't had any compatibility issues with hosting Unix based VMs.

From my experience you do not need any additional licenses to remote into Server 2012 DC. I do it all the time from my Macbook pro/desktop computer.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I am personally running Server 2012 Datacenter, but I also got the license free from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Server 2012 Essentials does not have hyper-v support. If you decide to go with Essentials you will need to download some other type of Virtual machine host.
> 
> I would say Server 2012 Datacenter is worth it. Hyper-v has a great toolset for hosting multiple VMs and I haven't had any compatibility issues with hosting Unix based VMs.
> 
> From my experience you do not need any additional licenses to remote into Server 2012 DC. I do it all the time from my Macbook pro/desktop computer.


You are right that no additional licenses are required for RDP, but that's not what the OP is asking.

Anywhere Access is a semi-new/newly named feature that contains Remote Web Access, VPN, and DirectAccess. It's the new RRAS, if you will. The CALs needed for those depend on what you plan to do. PPTP VPN? No CALs needed.

Remote Web Access is a whole different game, which provides more of a Citrix XenApp/XenDesktop function, which requires setting up the RDS infrastructure and publishing applications/desktops to session hosts. You need RD CALs registered in your RD Licensing Server for this to work.

Lastly is DirectAccess, which is Microsoft's "VPN-Killer". The point of DirectAccess is to use IPv6 to give an always on connection (VPN-like), without having to dial up to that VPN connection. RemoteAccess does not require and CALs, but does require that you use Windows 7 Ultimate/Enterprise, or Windows 8 Enterprise.

Also worth noting that while Essentials doesn't require CALs for anything it can do, it also has a limit of 25 users. Think of this as 25 builtin CALs. Essentials does not have Hyper-V or WSUS, but supports most other things. NPS, RemoteAccess, RDS, and IIS are four roles that are automatically configured when using Essentials, so it makes things easier. If you are interested in RemoteAccess, I would highly recommend going Essentials. Most people who run Windows Server at home either have licenses through work, MSDN, TechNet, DreamSpark, MS Partner, etc. If you are planning to 100% buy and own everything accordingly, Essentials is definitely what you want. NL Pricing for Essentials is $501, while NL Pricing for Standard is $882. With 1 Server 2012 Standard license, you are licensed to install on 1 CPU. So a single server, single CPU requires 1 Standard license. A single server with 2 CPUs would require 2 Standard licenses, or a single Datacenter license (which coveres 2 CPUs).

Licensing can be tricky, but it makes more sense now than it used to. if you are buying for a business, I definitely recommend contacting Microsoft and working with them for discounted rates.


----------



## cslayer211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> You are right that no additional licenses are required for RDP, but that's not what the OP is asking.
> 
> Anywhere Access is a semi-new/newly named feature that contains Remote Web Access, VPN, and DirectAccess. It's the new RRAS, if you will. The CALs needed for those depend on what you plan to do. PPTP VPN? No CALs needed.
> 
> Remote Web Access is a whole different game, which provides more of a Citrix XenApp/XenDesktop function, which requires setting up the RDS infrastructure and publishing applications/desktops to session hosts. You need RD CALs registered in your RD Licensing Server for this to work.
> 
> Lastly is DirectAccess, which is Microsoft's "VPN-Killer". The point of DirectAccess is to use IPv6 to give an always on connection (VPN-like), without having to dial up to that VPN connection. RemoteAccess does not require and CALs, but does require that you use Windows 7 Ultimate/Enterprise, or Windows 8 Enterprise.
> 
> Also worth noting that while Essentials doesn't require CALs for anything it can do, it also has a limit of 25 users. Think of this as 25 builtin CALs. Essentials does not have Hyper-V or WSUS, but supports most other things. NPS, RemoteAccess, RDS, and IIS are four roles that are automatically configured when using Essentials, so it makes things easier. If you are interested in RemoteAccess, I would highly recommend going Essentials. Most people who run Windows Server at home either have licenses through work, MSDN, TechNet, DreamSpark, MS Partner, etc. If you are planning to 100% buy and own everything accordingly, Essentials is definitely what you want. NL Pricing for Essentials is $501, while NL Pricing for Standard is $882. With 1 Server 2012 Standard license, you are licensed to install on 1 CPU. So a single server, single CPU requires 1 Standard license. A single server with 2 CPUs would require 2 Standard licenses, or a single Datacenter license (which coveres 2 CPUs).
> 
> Licensing can be tricky, but it makes more sense now than it used to. if you are buying for a business, I definitely recommend contacting Microsoft and working with them for discounted rates.


Thanks a lot for the informative response.

I've already been able to obtain a Server 2012 R2 Standard/Datacenter license from DreamSpark, along with an Essentials R2 license. I'm more focused on home use as of right now, along with VPN (L2TP). The DirectAcess feature you mentioned sounds interesting as well and seems like something I could use.

When you said Server 2012 Essentials does not have a Hyper-V Role, you're probably referring to the first release? As of R2, I believe Hyper-V has been implemented into Essentials with the restriction of one virtual machine running at a time. Standard/Datacenter R2 has added an Essentials Role which includes all the features of Essentials such as client backup, anywhere access, an optional media streaming download etc. I'm sure you already know of this and are assuming I'm running the previous version of Server 2012. Either way, with the explanation you gave about the RDS CALs, it seems I will probably never use the feature that requires them anyways. Knowing that, I'm leaning towards the less restricted (though more so in terms of RDS) Server 2012 R2 Datacenter.


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Server 2012 Standard vs Datacenter is purely licensing based, as they are 100% the same, technically.
> 
> The licensing difference between Standard and Datacenter editions, is that Datacenter comes with virtualization rights that allows you to run an unlimited amount of VMs without having to purchase individual licenses for each guest Windows operating system. The virtualization rights included in standard edition allows you to run two VMs using the host license, additional VMs must then be licensed as usual.
> 
> Server 2012 Essentials is the new version of Small Business Server AND Windows Home Server. The two combined and created Server 2012 Essentials.


I'm late to this thread, but I'd like to clarify something: are you saying then that whether with Datacenter Edition or Standard edition, there is code that will install an appropriate licence key into a Windows guest during installation, but just that with Standard Edition it is limited to doing that twice, and after that it will require you to enter an appropriate key manually?

Or is it that with Datacenter Edition you would install a Volume License Key into each guest?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> I'm late to this thread, but I'd like to clarify something: are you saying then that whether with Datacenter Edition or Standard edition, there is code that will install an appropriate licence key into a Windows guest during installation, but just that with Standard Edition it is limited to doing that twice, and after that it will require you to enter an appropriate key manually?
> 
> Or is it that with Datacenter Edition you would install a Volume License Key into each guest?


It really depends. If you have an Enterprise Agreement with Microsoft, you will likely have VL keys, along with KMS keys and use a KMS server to manage activation. If you have SA (Software Assurance), or Select/Open licensing with Microsoft, you will likely be using MAK (Multiple Activation Key) to activate.

Now lets forget everything I just said. If you buy a single server from Dell, without special licensing or anything like that, just a Server 2012 Datacenter license, you would use that same license for your VMs that run on that server, as long as those VMs also run Server 2012 Datacenter.


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> If you buy a single server from Dell, without special licensing or anything like that, just a Server 2012 Datacenter license, you would use that same license for your VMs that run on that server, as long as those VMs also run Server 2012 Datacenter.


Ahhh, got it. Cheers.


----------



## cslayer211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> It really depends. If you have an Enterprise Agreement with Microsoft, you will likely have VL keys, along with KMS keys and use a KMS server to manage activation. If you have SA (Software Assurance), or Select/Open licensing with Microsoft, you will likely be using MAK (Multiple Activation Key) to activate.
> 
> Now lets forget everything I just said. If you buy a single server from Dell, without special licensing or anything like that, just a Server 2012 Datacenter license, you would use that same license for your VMs that run on that server, as long as those VMs also run Server 2012 Datacenter.


Just to be clear, the licensing of the first release is essentially the same as R2, correct?


----------



## asa79

Using a "work" datacenter license doesn't cover you for computer outside the organisation, so technically the machine is still unlicensed. Datacenter licenses only cover machines within the work datacenter.

So if you ever had a visit from Microsoft or if your workplace does, you and your workplace would be in breach since you are using their license


----------

